# Delivery options-WES



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

Which mode of delivery to be used to send the documents online in WES?

Standard/International courier

As I am living in India ,then which mode will be good to ensure authenticity and integrity of the documents?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

tanyas said:


> Which mode of delivery to be used to send the documents online in WES?
> 
> Standard/International courier
> 
> As I am living in India ,then which mode will be good to ensure authenticity and integrity of the documents?


If you trust the postal system in India to get your documents to Canada, just send it via the postal system.

If you don't trust the postal system in India to get your documents to Canada, send it via a courier.

Regardless of how you send it, I would recommend that the service include some sort of tracking so that you can verify that it reaches the intended destination.


----------



## tanyas (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you for the reply.

How and who can apply under BCPNP? Is it different from express entry?

I was looking at pnpapplication webpage but getting confused as its asking for job validation code which i dont have.


----------

